# High Swing or Flat Arc



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Been doing a bit of practice with a few of the guys and interesting to see the different styles being used. Currently it appear that the higher style swings are producing the better distances but will have to play around with a medium hight swing and see how that goes in the coming weeks. 

Nick casting high swing

https://youtu.be/iu4FCAw1W3g

Shaik also with the high swing

https://youtu.be/LYqQ0xsbpME

And me doing another variation of the high as well as flat swing. 

https://youtu.be/sIKZ8lxBbkQ

Will work on a few things in the coming sessions and see how they compare. 

Regards


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## BeachBob (Aug 27, 2010)

Old topic but worth bringing back during these cold, lock down Winter doldrums.

Good casting, mates!


----------

